# VirtualBox: Gefahrloses Update von 1.6.6 auf 3.0.4?

## sprittwicht

Da ich die Hoffnung auf ein stabiles VirtualBox im Portage-Tree aufgegeben habe, wollte ich meine betagte 1.6.6-Installation mal auf die aktuelle 3.0.4 aktualisieren.

Ist so ein Upgrade (virtualbox-bin, nicht -ose) ohne Probleme machbar oder kann ich meine vorhandenen Images danach in die Tonne treten?

Meine irgendwo in der Doku mal gelesen zu haben, dass neuere Versionen von VirtualBox auch immer beliebig alte VDI-Images einlesen können/sollen/werden, aber vielleicht hab ich das auch geträumt, zumindest kann ich nichts derartiges mehr in der Doku finden.

----------

## b3cks

Also ich fahre auch seit längerem unstable, was VirtualBox angeht. Ebenso wegen der von dir angesprochenen Hoffnung. Und ich hatte bisher keine Probleme. Läuft alles wunderbar!

----------

## sprittwicht

Benutzt du -bin oder -ose?

Ich habe jetzt virtualbox-bin-3.0.4 installiert und kann's noch nichtmal starten:

"VirtualBox - Error in SUPR3HardenedMain

Effective UID is not root (euid=1000 egid=100 uid=1000 gid=100) (rc=-10)

It may help to reinstall VirtualBox."

----------

## b3cks

Nutze die -bin. Hast du die Anweisungen bei der emerge-Ausgabe befolgt (Module geladen, dich als Mitglied der Gruppe vboxusers hinzugefügt, etc.)?

----------

## sprittwicht

In der Gruppe war ich noch von 1.6.6, die Module hab ich in die modules.autoload gepackt.

Gab wohl mal nen (eigentlich gefixten?) Bug mit gtkstyle, hast du QT4 installiert und entsprechendes USE-Flag bei qt-gui gesetzt? Bei QT3 gab's dafür glaube ich ein extra Paket, qtgtkstyle irgendwas, keine Ahnung. Hast du sowas bei dir installiert?

----------

## b3cks

Nein, nutze kein Qt. Deswegen auch unter anderem die -bin, damit ich keine Qt-Abhängigkeit habe.

----------

## sprittwicht

Hm, will nicht bei mir. Hast du irgendwas an den Dateirechten gedreht? Bei mir sieht's so aus:

```

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 21:52 accessible

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 21:52 additions

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 21:52 components

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers   434104  3. Sep 21:50 kchmviewer

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       3022312  3. Sep 21:50 libQtCoreVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      10670024  3. Sep 21:50 libQtGuiVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        912056  3. Sep 21:50 libQtNetworkVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         15324  3. Sep 21:50 License-7.html

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 21:52 nls

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root          4096  3. Sep 21:52 sdk

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       4188827  3. Sep 21:50 UserManual.pdf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        140408  3. Sep 21:50 VBoxDbg.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         14340  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxDD2GC.gc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         21120  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxDD2R0.r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        178392  3. Sep 21:50 VBoxDD2.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         91964  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxDDGC.gc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        124744  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxDDR0.r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       1906480  3. Sep 21:50 VBoxDD.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        170328  3. Sep 21:50 VBoxDDU.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         33656  3. Sep 21:50 VBoxGuestPropSvc.so

-r-x--x--- 1 root vboxusers    21720  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxHeadless

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         72448  3. Sep 21:50 VBoxHeadless.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         62456  3. Sep 21:50 VBoxKeyboard.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers   693928  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxManage

-rws--x--- 1 root vboxusers     8392  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxNetAdpCtl

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    21720  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxNetDHCP

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         40744  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxNetDHCP.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        134592  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxOGLhostcrutil.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        144504  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxOGLhosterrorspu.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        144576  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxOGLrenderspu.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239744  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxPython2_3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239744  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxPython2_4.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239776  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxPython2_5.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239776  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxPython2_6.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239744  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxPython.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        657360  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxREM.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       3158736  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxRT.so

-r-x--x--- 1 root vboxusers    21712  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxSDL

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        172624  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxSDL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        329936  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxSettings.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers     2817  3. Sep 21:51 VBox.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         42392  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxSharedClipboard.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        734592  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxSharedCrOpenGL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         36376  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxSharedFolders.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers  2278448  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxSVC

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    48240  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxTestOGL

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers     7808  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxTunctl

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       1367664  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxVMM.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        223944  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxVRDP.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         24560  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxXPCOMC.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    29248  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxXPCOMIPCD

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       1448080  3. Sep 21:51 VBoxXPCOM.so

-r-x--x--- 1 root vboxusers    23776  3. Sep 21:51 VirtualBox

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       3098011  3. Sep 21:50 VirtualBox.chm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       4071136  3. Sep 21:51 VirtualBox.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        406172  3. Sep 21:51 VMMGC.gc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        584520  3. Sep 21:51 VMMR0.r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          7848  3. Sep 21:51 VRDPAuth.so

```

Das deckt sich aber so wie ich's sehe durchaus mit dem Ebuild.

Mann, langsam könnt ich echt brechen...

Ich würd ja -ose probieren, aber da gibt's immer noch kein USB, oder?

EDIT: Mal ganz nebenbei: x86 oder amd64 bei dir?

----------

## b3cks

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Hm, will nicht bei mir. Hast du irgendwas an den Dateirechten gedreht?

 

Nein, habe manuell nichts an irgendwelchen Rechten verändert.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würd ja -ose probieren, aber da gibt's immer noch kein USB, oder?

 

Meines Wissens nicht. Auch bei mir daher ein weiteres Argument für die -bin.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Mal ganz nebenbei: x86 oder amd64 bei dir?

 

amd64

----------

## Max Steel

Das ist ein seltsames Problem...

Was passiert denn wenn du VirtualBox als root laufen lässt.

Ich habe kürzlich auch auf 3.0.4 upgedatet und bisher keine Probleme feststellen können (außer das meine Zwischengespeicherte Sitzung, wie bei jedem update, nicht mit den alten Sitzungsdaten starten will, muss ich in Zukunft vorher überlegen  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## sprittwicht

Hab jetzt wieder 1.6.6 installiert, mit einem Patch aus dem Bugzilla. Dabei fällt mir noch ein, wie sehen die Zugriffsrechte des VirtualBox-Devices bei euch aus?

Bei meinem 1.6.6 jetzt so:

```

crw-rw---- 1 root vboxusers 10, 59  4. Sep 2009  /dev/vboxdrv

```

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube unter 3.0.4 hatte dort nur root Leserechte, sonst nichts. Könnt ihr das nochmal bei euch nachschauen?

@Max Steel: Gottogott, danke für den Hinweis! War der Grund für mich, nochmal 1.6.6 zu aktivieren, weil ich mir jetzt gar nicht sicher war was ich da noch für Sitzungen offen hatte. Aber was genau meinst du mit zwischengespeicherter Sitzung und alten Sitzungsdaten? Werden die Sicherungspunkte nach einem Update unbrauchbar? Oder wird der "aktuelle Zustand" auf einen dieser Punkte zurückgesetzt? Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass mein aktueller Zustand (Festplattenimage, die VM an sich fahr ich eh immer runter) nach einem Update noch zu 100% funktioniert?

----------

## Max Steel

Nein, ich meine nur wenn du die Virtuelle Maschine in den Ruhezustand versetzt:

Dieser Zustand:

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/8607/gespeichertesitzung.png

Bei mir sind die Berechtigungen im Moment total daneben:

```
c--------- 1 root root 10, 60  5. Sep 15:27 /dev/vboxdrv
```

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht normal und wird sich evtl mit dem nächsten Neustart passend ändern.

Also alles in allem müsste der Wechsel von 1.6.6 auf 3.0.4 ohne Probleme vonstatten gehen. Evtl ändern sich höchstens die Treiber, auf neuere Versionen, aber dafür gibt es ja die "Gasterweiterungen" ^^

----------

## sprittwicht

Interessant. Hab gerade einen anderen Rechner (x86) erfolgreich geupdatet, da sehen die Zugriffsrechte in /opt/VirtualBox völlig anders aus:

```

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         4096  6. Sep 08:32 accessible

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         4096  6. Sep 08:32 additions

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         4096  6. Sep 08:32 components

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers  383848  6. Sep 08:31 kchmviewer

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      2863440  6. Sep 08:31 libQtCoreVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      9910056  6. Sep 08:31 libQtGuiVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       837116  6. Sep 08:31 libQtNetworkVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        15324  6. Sep 08:31 License-7.html

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         4096  6. Sep 08:32 nls

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root         4096  6. Sep 08:32 sdk

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      4188827  6. Sep 08:31 UserManual.pdf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       107804  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDbg.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        13668  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDD2GC.gc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        13668  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDD2R0.r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       178864  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDD2.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        86348  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDDGC.gc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        85772  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDDR0.r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      1864132  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDD.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       163256  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxDDU.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        31488  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxGuestPropSvc.so

-r-s--x--- 1 root vboxusers   18620  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxHeadless

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        61720  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxHeadless.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        52372  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxKeyboard.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers  733644  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxManage

-rws--x--- 1 root vboxusers    6620  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxNetAdpCtl

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers   18616  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxNetDHCP

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        35656  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxNetDHCP.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       122164  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxOGLhostcrutil.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        89080  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxOGLhosterrorspu.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        98808  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxOGLrenderspu.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       202740  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxPython2_3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       202740  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxPython2_4.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       202740  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxPython2_5.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       202776  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxPython2_6.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       202736  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxPython.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       680320  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxREM32.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       768832  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxREM64.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         9468  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxREM.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      2735008  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxRT.so

-r-s--x--- 1 root vboxusers   18612  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxSDL

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       166188  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxSDL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       300148  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxSettings.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    2817  6. Sep 08:31 VBox.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        44036  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxSharedClipboard.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       629492  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxSharedCrOpenGL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        30644  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxSharedFolders.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers 2109000  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxSVC

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers   42428  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxTestOGL

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    6036  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxTunctl

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      1330780  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxVMM.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       197160  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxVRDP.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        17996  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxXPCOMC.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers   25608  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxXPCOMIPCD

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      1227060  6. Sep 08:31 VBoxXPCOM.so

-r-s--x--- 1 root vboxusers   18616  6. Sep 08:31 VirtualBox

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      3098011  6. Sep 08:31 VirtualBox.chm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      3927112  6. Sep 08:31 VirtualBox.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       376004  6. Sep 08:31 VMMGC.gc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       494660  6. Sep 08:31 VMMR0.r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         5920  6. Sep 08:31 VRDPAuth.so

```

Auf dem amd64 war nur VBoxNetAdpCtl suid root, hier sind's nun VBoxHeadless, VBoxNetAdpCtl, VBoxSDL und VirtualBox, wie kann das sein?!

Gleiche USE-Flags, gleiche Version, warum sind die Berechtigungen mal so mal so?

Zu den Devices:

```

c--------- 1 root root 10, 59  6. Sep 2009  /dev/vboxdrv

crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 58  6. Sep 2009  /dev/vboxnetctl

```

----------

## Max Steel

MEine Berechtigungen sehen so aus:

```
$ ls -l /opt/VirtualBox/

insgesamt 42500                                       

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 22:53 accessible

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 22:53 additions 

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 22:53 components

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers   434104  3. Sep 22:52 kchmviewer

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       3022312  3. Sep 22:52 libQtCoreVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      10670024  3. Sep 22:52 libQtGuiVBox.so.4 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        912056  3. Sep 22:52 libQtNetworkVBox.so.4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         15324  3. Sep 22:52 License-7.html       

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root          4096  3. Sep 22:53 nls                  

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root          4096  2. Sep 22:41 sdk                  

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       4188827  3. Sep 22:52 UserManual.pdf       

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        140408  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDbg.so           

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         14340  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDD2GC.gc         

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         21120  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDD2R0.r0         

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        178392  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDD2.so           

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         91964  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDDGC.gc          

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        124744  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDDR0.r0          

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       1906480  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDD.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        170328  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxDDU.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         33656  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxGuestPropSvc.so

-r-s--x--- 1 root vboxusers    21720  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxHeadless

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         72448  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxHeadless.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         62456  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxKeyboard.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers   693928  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxManage

-rws--x--- 1 root vboxusers     8392  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxNetAdpCtl

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    21720  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxNetDHCP

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         40744  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxNetDHCP.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        134592  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxOGLhostcrutil.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        144504  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxOGLhosterrorspu.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        144576  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxOGLrenderspu.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239744  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxPython2_3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239744  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxPython2_4.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239776  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxPython2_5.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239776  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxPython2_6.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        239744  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxPython.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        657360  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxREM.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       3158736  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxRT.so

-r-s--x--- 1 root vboxusers    21712  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxSDL

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        172624  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxSDL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        329936  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxSettings.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers     2817  3. Sep 22:52 VBox.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         42392  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxSharedClipboard.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        734592  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxSharedCrOpenGL.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         36376  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxSharedFolders.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers  2278448  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxSVC

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    48240  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxTestOGL

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers     7808  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxTunctl

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       1367664  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxVMM.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        223944  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxVRDP.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root         24560  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxXPCOMC.so

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers    29248  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxXPCOMIPCD

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       1448080  3. Sep 22:52 VBoxXPCOM.so

-r-s--x--- 1 root vboxusers    23776  3. Sep 22:52 VirtualBox

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       3098011  3. Sep 22:52 VirtualBox.chm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       4071136  3. Sep 22:52 VirtualBox.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        406172  3. Sep 22:52 VMMGC.gc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root        584520  3. Sep 22:52 VMMR0.r0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          7848  3. Sep 22:52 VRDPAuth.so
```

```
$ ls -l /dev/vbox*

c--------- 1 root root 10, 60  5. Sep 15:27 /dev/vboxdrv
```

Irgendwie fehlt mir da ein Device... Oder wird das erst angelegt wenn eine VBox läuft?

Mal ne Frage, wer darf denn eig alles das s-Flag (suid) nutzen? Alle, oder nur die die in der Gruppe (hier) vboxusers sind?

----------

## sprittwicht

Bei dir auch amd64 oder x86?

Schätze das Device kommt von einem der drei vbox*-Module, sind die bei dir alle geladen?

SUID root gilt für alle User, die die Datei ausführen, würde ich mal vermuten, hab mich damit aber auch noch nie wirklich befasst.

Hm, mit den anderen Rechten muss ich dann mal bei dem Problemrechner ausprobieren, aber direkt als root ausführen hatte mir da ja auch nicht geholfen, deshalb ist meine Hoffnung eher gering.

Ich raff nicht dass die Rechte mal so mal so sind...

 :Question: 

----------

## Max Steel

AMD64.

Aber wieso kommst du auf 3 vbox-Module?

Okay grad nachgesehen, es sind 3.

vboxdrv

vboxnetflt

vboxnetadp

Der letzte fehlte mir, nu siehts so aus:

```
$ ls -l /dev/vbox*

c--------- 1 root root 10, 60  5. Sep 15:27 /dev/vboxdrv

crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 58  6. Sep 15:25 /dev/vboxnetctl
```

----------

